# Kayfun vs taifun gt vs russian



## Skobbejak (11/11/14)

This isnt a pro vapers review, but a review from a noob, so please dont bite my head of...?ok, here goes.

Kayfun 3.1
Likes:
1.Adjustable airflow.
2.Ease of building a coil, nice size screws to tie down the coil.
3.Size
4. Good thread.

Dislikes:
1.Looks
2.Airflow makes a whistling noise!
3.filling it without the needle bottle.
4.Leaking

Russian
Likes:
1.adjustable airflow
2.looks, mine is matt grey
3.Filling it is a ease with the bottom screw.
4.no leaking
5. Good thread

Dislikes
Airflow makes whistling noise
2. Difficult to tie down coil, screws are smaller than on the kayfun!

Taifun GT
Likes
1.Build quality
2. Beveling on the sections that can strip down
3.Airflow for me is 100% without a whistling noise
4.filling the tank is easy
5. No leaking

Dislikes
1.No adjustable airflow
2.Waistted space in the tank capacity.
3.size

This is my findings in only vaping for 3weeks now, so please forgive and bare with me. Lol. i started with a twisp, that didnt work for me at all!!!
Then i got a mvp with nautilus mini's, 3of them!! Only gave me good flavour for half a tank then taste burned or dull, i think i was pulling to hard and to long.
I can honestly say that with any if the above 3 tanks will kick the nautilus's ?.

Im someone that want better taste! I dont worry about chasing clouds.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (11/11/14)

Very concise to the point Pro's & Con's - I like it @Skobbejak, well said.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (11/11/14)

You've only been vaping 3 weeks and you've already tried all three tanks. 

Nice!

I've only tried the Russian and agree with you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Skobbejak (11/11/14)

Yep, lol, i now have 3 nautilus mini's, 2 kayfuns, 2 taifuns gts and a authentic russian. 
I will have to get me a reo!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Yep, lol, i now have 3 nautilus mini's, 2 kayfuns, 2 taifuns gts and a authentic russian.
> I will have to get me a reo!!!!



You really should get a Reo. I regret not having bought one.

Besides the fact that the vape is outstanding, as they all say. Above all, they have a rock solid reliability reputation.


----------



## DoubleD (11/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> This isnt a pro vapers review, but a review from a noob, so please dont bite my head of...?ok, here goes.
> 
> Kayfun 3.1
> Likes:
> ...



Great, now I *need* a russian lol 


Edit: and Im hungry now too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> Great, now I *need* a russian lol



Russians are nice man!

I'm down to using my one on a Spinner, and it STILL gives me beautiful flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (11/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Russians are nice man!
> 
> I'm down to using my one on a Spinner, and it STILL gives me beautiful flavour.



I hear you and totally agree with you on looks only but thats because I haven't owned one..yet, thanks to @Skobbejak 's review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (11/11/14)

@Skobbejak nice RTA selection and good reviews...you might consider adding a Eleaf Lemo to the collection just to be complete


----------

